# Nest Thermostat on Burnham Oil Burner.



## SoundDesignandDevelopment (Nov 25, 2021)

I have the R,W and a green wire. The R and W are connected to the TT terminals on an Intelligent Oil Boiler Control. There are 2 additional terminals on the sensor board I believe for zones. Can I use the 3rd wire as a c wire on one of these terminals?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

